# Tap and Die's for wood



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been trying to find plans for making a tap and die set for use in wood working. I make a lot of canes and have never been satisfied with how the handles I make fit the shaft. I've been thinking that being able to screw the handle down onto the shaft may be stronger than anything else I've done. Any Ideas?

Mel


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Think pool cue.


----------



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess I don't know how you mean with the pool cue. All the pool cues that I've seen that take down to fit in a case have a metal screw in the shaft. I would rather keep the cane's all wood if possible.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you seen these?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That's what I was going to suggest. Beall tools.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, you didn't say that.

The strongest joint I can think of for a cane is a scarf joint, or a long wedge.

Do you have any pictures of what you do now?


----------



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Gary, Guess I was a little short on information. I'm not sure what you mean by a scarf joint or long wedge. I will try and get a picture of one of my cane's on soon. It won't be tonight I had to take the batteries out of the camera and put them in the mouse. Ugg!

Karson I've looked at the Beall tools I'm not sure they have any thing big enough. I need them to do a shaft and hole from 3/4" up to possibly 1 3/4". We have some health problems in the house also so I have to watch the cost of everything.


----------



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

I just looked at the site you linked to Chris and yep they have about the right size.(I must have been looking elsware) they look good but pricey. Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I assume that you are trying to attach a handle to the shaft. By wedge I mean the following.

Cut a V shaped notch in the end of the shaft 3-5 inches deep. Cut a matching wedge in the handle and glue
them together.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Another method is to use a foxed tenon on the end of the shaft.

like the following










Then drill a hole in the handle and press the shaft into it. That will press the wedge into the cut
expanding it in the hole. You will never get it out it you do it right.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I was looking to make large wooden screws for a bench vise. I was looking to make them around 2" in diameter, but I was having problems find threading kits that went that large. I did come across these at Woodcraft, they might be the right size for canes.


----------

